# ملعون من يتكل على ذراع البشر:



## sam_msm (30 يوليو 2009)

ملعون من يتكل على ذراع البشر:
______________________
الاصحاح الحادى والثلاثون (أشعياء)

اش-31-1 ويل للمنحدرين إلى مصر طلبا للعون، المتوكلين على الخيل، الواثقين بكثرة المركبات وببأس الفرسان، من غير أن يلتفتوا إلى قدوس إسرائيل، أو يطلبوا مشورة الرب. 
اش-31-2: ومع ذلك فهو حكيم يجلب الشر، ولا ينقض كلامه بل سيهب ليعاقب بيت الأشرار وناصري فعلة الإثم. 

اش-31-3: ليس المصريون آلهة بل بشرا، وخيولهم مجرد أجساد وليست أرواحا، وعندما يمد الرب يده، يتعثر المعين ويسقط المستعين، ويهلكان كلاهما معا. 

اش-31-4: لأنه هكذا قال الرب لي: «كما يزمجر الأسد أو الشبل على فريسته، من غير أن يخشى من صرخات جماعة الرعاة المتألبين عليه، أو يفزع من جلبتهم، هكذا يقبل الرب القدير ليحارب عن جبل صهيون. 

اش-31-5: ويرف الرب القدير على أورشليم لحمايتها كالطيور المحومة فوق أعشاشها، فيحمي وينقذ ويعفو ويخلص. 
اش-31-6: ارجعوا أيها الإسرائيليون إلى من تمردتم عليه أشد التمرد، 
اش-31-7: لأنه في ذلك اليوم ينبذ كل واحد أصنامه الفضية وأوثانه الذهبية التي صنعها بيده الخاطئة. 
اش-31-8: ويصرع الأشوريون ويلتهمون، ولكن ليس بسيف بشر، ويفرون من أمام السيف، ويساق فتيانهم إلى الأعمال الشاقة،

اش-31-9: وتفنى صخورهم من الفزع، ويولي قادتهم الأدبار عندما يرون علم إسرائيل». هذا ما يقوله الرب الذي ناره في صهيون، وتنوره في أورشليم.

ملعون من يتكل على ذراع بشر أشع 31 :1 _ 3)
________________________________
الانسان عندما يشعر بالضعف وهذه حقيقة ,_لان الانسان مخلوق ضعيف وهذا من حكمة الله فى خلق الانسان_ ,فلقد خلق الانسان ضعيف وهذا الضعف الذى فى الانسان بهدف يسعي الانسان الى الاتحاد بالله .

فلقد جعل الله ذاته هى قوة الانسان وحمايته لكى يلجاء اليه ,ومن أنسكبت نعمة المسيح في قلبه واختبر الله فى حياته ,يكشف الروح القدس للانسان حقيقة ذاته وانه ضعيف جدا ولهذا يصرخ من كل ياته الى الله ,ويرى فى الله قوته وملجائه فى كل شيئ 
يا قوتي لك ارنم لان الله ملجإي اله رحمتي مز 59 : 17

على الله خلاصي ومجدي صخرة قوتي محتماي في الله مز 62 : 7

هوذا الله خلاصي فاطمئن ولا ارتعب لان ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصا أشع 12 : 2

فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل.فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح 2كو 12 : 9

وهكذا عرف الانسان الذى أختبر الله وعرف نعمته عرف أولا ذاته بأنه ضعيف جدا فى ذاته
ثانياُ : أن قوة الانسان الحقيقية وحمايته هى فى الله شخصياُ ولهذا اتحد الله بالانسان الضعيف لكي يهبه ذاته كياة وقوة له وصخرة يحتمى به.

وعلى ما سبق يتطلب الامر أيمان قلبي وثقة بقوة المسيح الحاضر معنا فى كل مكان كوعده الصادق .

وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين مت 28 : 20

والاتكال حسب الايمان هو على المسيح الحاضر معنا كل الايام ,وبالتالى يُحذر الروح قائلا:

ويل للمنحدرين إلى مصر طلبا للعون، المتوكلين على الخيل، الواثقين بكثرة المركبات وببأس الفرسان، من غير أن يلتفتوا إلى قدوس إسرائيل، أو يطلبوا مشورة الرب. أشع 31 : 1

مصر هى العالم وقوته المزيفة التى غالبا ما تخدع العيون الضعيفة والتى نست الشخوص فى وجه يسوع والاحساس بقوته الحقيقية !

والنتيجة الطبيعية هى الهم والويل لمن يترك قوة قدوس أسرائيل الذى بذل ذاته محبة فى البشر ,وجعل ذاته هى الصخرة التى يستند عليها الانسان .

فالويل والهم والقلق لمن يعتمد على قوة الخيل قوة العالم ويحتمي بقوة العالم ويعتمد على مشورة العالم ويترك مشورة الروح الصارخ فى قلبه الليل مع النهار!
ومن يستمر على عناده ويترك مشورة الله ,ويُصر على الاعتماد على قوة العالم ,سوف يُسلم مع العالم لذهنه الفاسد ,ليفعل ما لايليق ,لان الرب باسط محبته للجميع ولكن من يرفض محبته على طول الطريق يضع نفسه بنفسه تحت سلطان الدينونة الحقيقية ,وثمار رفض مشورة الله فيأخذ نصيب من العالم وذهنه المرفوض:

وكما لم يستحسنوا ان يبقوا الله في معرفتهم اسلمهم الله الى ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق. رو1 : 28

لان من يترك قدوس أسرائيل ,ويحتقر قوته الحقيقية والاعتماد عليه وعلى مشورته فى كل شيئ ,ويفرح بالاعتماد على قوةالعالم المنظور والتى تخدع الانسان بسلطانها الوقتى الذى يسمح به الله الى حين ,.

فليس هناك مفر من الوقوع تحت سلطان الدينونة العتيدة أن تأتي سريعا على كل العالم ,والذى بظهوره سوف يبيد المسيح كل أنسان رفض محبة الله ,وأحب الاثم ,وسوف يدين المسيح وبقوة الاشرار وكل من حرض الاشرار على كثرة الاثم حيث يبيد المسيح الاثيم بقوة ظهوره :

وحينئذ سيستعلن الاثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه. 2تس 2 : 8ولهذا يقول الروح :

: ومع ذلك فهو حكيم يجلب الشر، ولا ينقض كلامه بل سيهب ليعاقب بيت الأشرار وناصري فعلة الإثم أشع 31 : 2

ومن كثرة الظلام الذى يملئ كيان من رفض محبته الله فى حياته ,تتراج معرفة الله فى ذهنه ,حتى أنه يعتقد بأن الامور المادية هى إلهتهم ,:
الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات في 3 : 19

وأن كان الله يترك الانسان ويترك سلطان الانسان الى حين ,ولكن فى النهاية ينكشف خزى الانسان وينكشف ضعف قوة العالم ,لانه لابد أن يمد الله يده (يسوع المسيح)ويظهر من جديد ليملئ الوجود كله بحضوره واستعلانه ,حينئذا يزول العالم وتزول كل قوة العالم ويهلك العالم وكل من يعتمد على العالم فى وقت واحد ولهذا يقول الروح :


: ليس المصريون آلهة بل بشرا، وخيولهم مجرد أجساد وليست أرواحا، وعندما يمد الرب يده، يتعثر المعين ويسقط المستعين، ويهلكان كلاهما معا. أشع 31 : 3

هذه نهاية طبيعية لمن أعتمد على أى شيئ آخر بخلاف الله ,فليس للانسان معين حقيقي غير الله فالانسان مخلوق ضعيف تكتمل خلقته فى الله ,ليس له قوة فى ذاته بل قوته فى الله 

,فمن يترك الاعتماد على قوة الله ,ويعتمد على قوة أخرى لابد أن يأتى وقت ويعثر وتتلاشي قوة المُعين ,وبالتالي يسقط المستعين ولكن بعد فوات الأوان حيث لا ينفع ندمه ,ويكون قد ترك محبة الله الى الأبد.

الرب يُقاتل عنكم :
_________________
المسيح عندما دعي أولاده وخصصهم له واتحد بهم ,صارحهم بما سوف يُقابلهم فى العالم :
قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم يو 16 : 33

وحدد الباب الوحيد الذى يدخلون منه الى الحياة الابدية بكل وضوح وقد أعلن بوضوح ما أضيق الباب المؤدى الى الحياة

ما اضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة.وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه مت 7 :14

ادخلوا من الباب الضيق.لانه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الهلاك.وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه. مت 7 : 14

وأن حالة اولاد الله المتمسكون بمحبة المسيح بالنسبة لأولاد العالم ,لا يحسدون عليها من أولاد العالم,لان أولاد العالم يفرحون بالعالم وملذاته الى حين! ,

فى الوقت الذى يحزن فيه أولاد الله ويقعون فى تجارب متنوعة وشدة وضيق حتى يتنقوا تماماُ من كل فكر تعلق بهم من العالم ,ومن كل مبدأ دخل اليهم خلسة من العالم , ومن كل انحراف للاعتماد على أى قوة آخرى خلاف قوة الله الحقيقية :

ولهذا يسوع كان فى غاية الصراحة والوضوح معنا ولهذا أعلن ذلك قائلآ:
الحق الحق اقول لكم انكم ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح.انتم ستحزنون ولكن حزنكم يتحول الى فرح. يو 16 : 20
ولكن مع كل ذلك فأن هذه الحالة مؤقته لان كل من هم يضحكون فى العالم اليوم سوف يبكون فى الاخر وأظن من يضحك ويُسر فى النهاية هو الافضل وهو الحكيم الذى يعرف كيف يختار جيداُ :

ويل لكم ايها الشباعى لانكم ستجوعون.ويل لكم ايها الضاحكون الآن لانكم ستحزنون وتبكون لو 6 : 25

كما حذر بشدة أن يعتمد أولاده المحبين له والمنتظرين ظهوره من الاعتماد على أى قوة من قوة العالم ,او استخدام أي وسيلة دفاع عن النفس من وسائل العالم :

ثم قال لهم حين ارسلتكم بلا كيس ولا مزود ولا احذية هل اعوزكم شيء.فقالوا لا.لو 22: 35


وهكذا تبدو صورة اولاد الله فى العالم كحملان ضعيفة لا تستطيع أبدا أن تستخدم مكر وفكر الذئاب فى مواجهة ذئاب العالم !
اذهبوا.ها انا ارسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب.لو 10 : 3

ولكن فى المقابل هؤلاء الحملان التى لا حول لها أو قوة وهى مستهدفة من ذئاب العالم ,يكون الراعى الصالح هو الساهر عليها ,والمدافع عنها وهى صامته وربما لاتدرى كم يبذل الراعى مجهود خارق فى الدفاع عنها وحمايتها من أخطار الذئاب الكثيرة المحيطة بها منتظره فرصة صغيرة للهجوم والافتراس !!!

فهو كأسد قوى يهب فى كل لحظة للدفاع عن أولاده وقد يُغير قوانين الطبيعة نفسها وكل ما هو معقول فى حماية أولاده والدفاع عنهم :

لأنه هكذا قال الرب لي: «كما يزمجر الأسد أو الشبل على فريسته، من غير أن يخشى من صرخات جماعة الرعاة المتألبين عليه، أو يفزع من جلبتهم، هكذا يقبل الرب القدير ليحارب عن جبل صهيون أشع 31 : 4

ومثل الطائر المحب لفراخه والذى يحمى عشه ويُدافع عنه ,ويحوم حوله الليل مع النهار مانع أى متطفل من الاقتراب منه ,هكذا يسوع المسيح المحب لأولاده يجمع اولاده تحت جناحه ويحميها ولا يسمح لاى عدو من الاقتراب منهم فحياته مبذولة فى الدفاع عنهم وحمايتهم :

: ويرف الرب القدير على أورشليم لحمايتها كالطيور المحومة فوق أعشاشها، فيحمي وينقذ ويعفو ويخلص أشع 31 : 5

ومن أجل كل ذلك وبقلب كله حب وحنان يُنادى الرب اولاده قائلا:
: ارجعوا أيها الإسرائيليون إلى من تمردتم عليه أشد التمرد، 
أشع 31 6

فأذا كان هناك وقت جهل وغباء وظلام فى العقل ,لم يكتشف الانسان أن الله محبة ,وجميع أعماله هى أعمال محبة ,ولهذا كان هناك تمرد وتململ من الله ,ولكن اليوم وبعد أن أعلن الرب حبه مبذول على الصليب ,لكل العالم .

حينئذا اليوم يوم خلاص والساعة ساعة ساعة خلاص ,وبعد أن أخبر يسوع عن الله وكشف أن الله هو يهوه وأنه محب وليس آخر سواه ,ولهذا لابد أن يترك كل واحد الاله الذى صنعه لنفسه وحسب شهواته ,وينبذه ويرجع الى حضن الله الاب الذى فتحه يسوع لكل البشرية :

: لأنه في ذلك اليوم ينبذ كل واحد أصنامه الفضية وأوثانه الذهبية التي صنعها بيده الخاطئة.أشع 31 : 7

وهكذا الفرصة ذهبية لكل خاطئ ليقتنص الفرصة ويغتنم زمن الحب ويعود مسرعا ليلقي بنفسة بكل خطاياه وضعفه أمام مراحم ومحبة الله ,لكى يمد يده ويرفع ويثبته فى حضنه الى الابد ,

لانه يقول.في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص اعنتك.هوذا الآن وقت مقبول.هوذا الآن يوم خلاص. 2كو 6 : 2

لان الوقت مقصر والايام شريرة ,والساعات تمر بسرعة صاروخية ,تُقرب النهاية ,والنهاية أوشكت جدا ,فعن قريب يُحطم الله قوة العالم (الاشورين) ويصرعهم بسيف الحق الذى هو يسوع المسيح الحق ,وتتحطم صخورهم وقوتهم وتذوب أمام ظهور ابن الله .

: ويصرع الأشوريون ويلتهمون، ولكن ليس بسيف بشر، ويفرون من أمام السيف، ويساق فتيانهم إلى الأعمال الشاقة،أشع 31 : 8

وينتهى سلطان كل قادة الارض الى النهاية بظهور الملك الحقيقي ,كل هذا بظهور علم اسرائيل الجديد يسوع المسيح المخلص ,حيث تكون نار فى صهيون تحرق من رفض خلاص الرب ,وحصاد وتنور فى اورشليم

: وتفنى صخورهم من الفزع، ويولي قادتهم الأدبار عندما يرون علم إسرائيل». هذا ما يقوله الرب الذي ناره في صهيون، وتنوره في أورشليم أشع 31 9

صلاة 
_______
ربي يسوع لقد كشفت طريق الحياة بكل وضوح ,ولم تخفيى أن باب الحياة ضيق ,وأن الضيق والحزن رفيق السائرين فى طريق الحياة , ولكن الاساس كله هو فى ان ضامن هذا الطريق هو انت بنفسك .

فمقابل الباب الضيق أنت الباب نفسه فمن ينظر اليه يجده ضيق لانه لا يسمح بمرر أى شيئ من العالم الى الحياة !

ولكن من يقبل أن يترك كل شيئ ويدخل من باب الحياة يسوع المسيح يعبر الى الاب والمجد والفرح والسرور الابدى .
الهي يسوع نفسى الضعيفة لا تقُدر قيمة الحياة ولا تعرف معني السعادة الحقيقية وفكرى المادى لا يستطيع أن يشعر بمجد وعظمة السعادة التى تبدأ جزئياُ الان بمجرد الشروع فى الدخول من الباب ,وبمجرد عقد النية على ترك العالم والدخول من باب الحياة الضيق!

ذلك وان لم تروه تحبونه.ذلك وان كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد 1بط 1 : 8

فكم تكون السعادة الكاملة فى الدهر الاتي !!!

اكشف عن عيوننا يارب لكى نتخطى غش العالم وتزيف العالم ,وتشتيته المستمر الذى يغمى عيوننا على أن تلمح سر السعادة والفرح الابدى الموهوب لنا فى شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح .

والذى بذل ذاته عنا لكى يهبنا الحياة الابدية ,والذى قبل أن يحزن معنا وهو الذى لم يعرف الحزن لكى نفرح معه وبه الى الابد .

والذى تألم معنا وهو غير قابل للالم بل تجسد ليختبر معنا الالم ,لكى يُحررنا من السقوط تحت سلطان الالم بل جعله طريق للمجد والكرامة ,بعد أن كان طريق للذل والموت!

ربي يسوع أمور الحياة كلها كشفتها لنا وفرحنا بمعرفتها ولكن الفرح بها فقط وعرفتها لايكفى يارب لانه لابد أن أدخل من الباب ,لابد أن أختبر الضيق والكرب الذى فى مدخل باب الحياة ,وأصبر عليه بأيمان وثقة فيك .

ارك يارب تقف منتظر أيمانى وصبرى على كرب الحياة ,لاتمد يدك حتى ترنى أقبل كرب وضيق الطريق بكل رضى ,الايمان والثقة فيك فى وقت الكرب والضيق والى زمان أنت وحدك الذى تُحدده هو الذى يجتذب حبك وحنانك لنا ويفرح قلبك وينعكس بالسرور والفرح فينا .

فأنت تقف تنظر علينا وانت معنا ونحن فيك وربما من شدة الالم ومن سطوته على الجسد نُخدع ونهتز وربما نشك بينما أنت لا تتركنا أبدا بل قانون محبتك أن نتمسك بأيماننا بك مهما أطاح الالم بنا وبجسدنا ,ومهما اشتد الالم والوجع حتى الموت ,

محبتك لا ترضى الا بالصبر حتى الموت لانك ضامن بكل يقين لنا أكليل الحياة أنها معادلة فى غاية الصعوبة يارب على عقلي الضعيف الذى يرفض الالم وكل صور الالم .

ولهذا أتضرع اليك وأصرخ نحوك بكل قلبى أن تُعين ضعفي وتسندنى مقابل ضعف وعثرة عقلي .

أنا دائما أحتار بين عقلي وفكرى الضعيف المحدود ونظرتى المحدود وبين أتساع فكرك الابدى وتدبيرك الغير محدود .

فأنت دائماُ ما تجعل فناء قوتي الأرضية باب للدخول الى الحياة الأبدية والمجد الابدى ,انت تنقلني على أنقاض أوجاع الجسد ,الى الراحة الابدية.

على حساب الضعف الشديد الى القوة الابدية ,بهون هنا الى مجدك لا ينطق به هناك ,من حيرة وفقدنا لكل معونة هنا ,الى سلام لاينطق به وعونة من ذراع يد الله القوية.

من ترك كل شيئ هنا أى شيئ حتى نصير لاشيئ لنا هنا لنملك كل شيئ هناك .

من تحدى للعقل ولقوانين الطبيعة وترتيبها ,للخروج فوقها والارتفاع عنها والسمو فوق سلطانها !

كل هذا هو باب الحياة وعقلي لا يستطيع أن يستوعبه أو يعقله ولهذا كان المنطق الحقيقي لهذا الباب هو الايمان القلبى بك يا يسوع والثق الكاملة فى شخصك الحاضر معنا على الدوام ولا يتركنا أبداُ

فهل أن الاون يارب أن أطرح كل منطق عقلي وكل فكر بشرى ,كل مفروض اكتسبته من الخضوع لقوانين الطبيعة والتسليم بسلطانها المطلق على ونسيان أنها تُسيطر فقط على جسدي وليس على روحي !

هل أن الاون يارب أن التفت الى حضورك الحقيقي معي فى كل وقت والى الابد بوعدك الصادق لي ,وأيضا بأختبار المستمر لحضورك والذى تمتع وتذوقته كثيرا وكثيرا وهو حق وأن لا أدرى بقوة الحق واليقين الكامنة فى حضورك هذا!

حقيقي ما أغبى منطقي يارب أثق وأتيقن بما هو منظور وهو غير دائم وزائل بل والفساد يعمل فيه بشكل دائم ومستمر ولا تستطيع قوة بشرية أن تُوقف انتشار الفساد فيه !!
بينما لا أثق وأتيقن بحضورك الحقيقي يا أبن الله الذى هو اليقين الحق وليس هناك يقين غيره !

أنسي حضورك وسط بعض الضيقات او الخسائر ,انسي حضورك أمام بعض الالم التى تُصيب الجسد الفاسد فقط ,ولا تستطيع أبدا أن تؤثر على الروح الجديدة غير الفاسدة ,

أتعجب من ضعفي يا أبن الله ولكنى أضع ضعفي هذا أمامك وأمام محبتك الحقيقية لنفسي وارجوك أعطنى القوة والفهم والمعونة منك لكى أعتمد عليك واتمسك بك وبحضورك وبقوتك الحقيقية التى تخفي عن عينى الان عظمتها غير المحدودة لتُثير إيمانى الذى بدونه لايمكن إرضائك .

فأسلم لك كيانى وأتضرع اليك أن تُعطينى ولكل الصارخين نحوك القوة والمعونة والحماية منك شخصيا امين يا أبن الله


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا سام 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى سام موضوع جميل جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## فادية (31 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع  يا سام *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sam_msm (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااا ليكوا المسيح يحافظ عليكم


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك

موضوع حلو

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

_
موضوع جميل جدا 


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتك
_​​


----------

